# cloudy water



## rooster379 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a 75 gallon cichlid setup with 100lbs of cichlid sand with 2 200 penguin over the back filters,2 50 aqua clear powerheads with filters. my question is how long does it take for the water to clear up?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

It should not take long as long as your oumps and power heads are not stirring up sediment.


----------



## rooster379 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Smitty for youre reply


----------



## rooster379 (Jan 22, 2016)

Is it ok to add cichlid salt and aquarium salt to the tank together ? if so how much?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say no...why would you? Do your fish have ich?


----------



## rooster379 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thought cichlid salt would bring out the colors. What does the cichlid salt do for the fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unless your tap water is deficient in minerals, nothing. What is the pH and KH of your tap water?

When I made the ich comment, I was referring to aquarium salt (NaCl) which is used as a medicine to cure ich.

Long ago fishkeepers used to add aquarium salt to freshwater aquariums, but now we know how to cycle tanks and test for minerals first.


----------

